# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  يا صاحب السموِّ .. تهمتي أنّي عضوٌ جديد !!

## هدوء عاصف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 

يا صاحب السموِّ .. تهمتي أنّي عضوٌ جديد !! 
... 

ياحضرة الجناب المكرّم : 
قبل زمن لايطول إحصاءاً كنَأ , أنا وألاف الأعضاء هنا ... أعضاءاً جُدداً ... 
وقد مررنا بعدد إحباطات , وكثيرِ إنهزامات , وآلاف اللَّحظات من التجاهل .. 

* قالو لنا ... بلسان الحال ... تعيشوا وتاكلو غيرها ..!* 

فصبرنا واحتملنا , وفيما بعد نلنا الكثير من الآمال ...
وأعطينا كرسيّ الجِدَّة والسنفوريّة ... لمن هم خلفنا ^ ^
,
والقصة في أيّ منتدى , مُتماثلة ..
مادمتَ متواجداً من عام أو أكثر ,
فلكَ , ولكِ 
- رصيد من الخبرات ,
- قائمة من المواضيع ..
- صفحة من الأصدقاء ..
و- شيء من الشعور بالأمن .. 

... 

أمّا لو كنتَ جديداً .. - ولنتحدّث بكلّ صراحة -
تحتاجُ لتركض خلفَ الأعضاء ...
تستجدي ردّاً ..
وتستعطفُ صداقة ..
وتحاولُ إثبات القدم ..
تردد الحمدلله والتهليل بعد كلّ توفيق ..
أوينكسرُ عليكَ الجسر مرّات .. فتسقطُ
وتُجدد التأقلم ..
وتبلعُ مرارة الحذف ..
وتراجعُ ما كُتب من قوانين .. 

, 
تسيرُ ممتنّا لمن يُخبركَ أنك تحتاج , لنقل موضوع ,
أو تحتاجُ لتنسيق كتابة , أو يذكرك ببعض قوانين ..
... 
يقول لسان الحال : 
ياحضرة الجنابِ المكرّم : 
كيفَ بلغتم ألاف المشاركات تلك؟ 
ومتى فعلتم ... 
هاكم مشاركاتي التي لم تبلغِ العشر ...
أما من أحدٍ يتصدّق عليّ بألفٍ واحدة !! فأقتات عليها وأتبختر ؟؟ 


يقول : 
هاكم مواضيعي خاليات إلا من البياض .. لكم عزمتُ ودعوت , وينشغلُ الجميعُ عني !!
وإن جئتُ ورددتُ عليكم مامعنى هذا , وأين ذاك , وكيفَ جاءت تلك !!
... رأيتُ ألاف الإستغرابات .. وأصبعُ الإتهام يقول ليسَ بمكانكَ هذا ياجديد !! 
إذن أين مكاني ؟؟
... 

* المهمَّ ...  
أحببتُ أن يكونَ هذ الموضوع ...
كنقطةِ إرتكاز بسيطة .. مضمونها وصايا عشرة لكلّ عضو جديد ....
... 

*1-لاتُحاول إستعجال الزمن - بأيّ طريقة - فإنك إن تفعل , تكونُ قد جرَّحتَ لقبك . 
*2-لاتكن ممن - لجذبِ الإنتباه - يسبُّ ويشتم , يعتمدُ على ظهر طيور أو كراميش , ليبلغَ الضوء ..
ثمّ لا هو بلغ المراد , ولا هوَ سلمَ ..!! 
3*-لتكن لكَ حوارات , مع أقدم الأعضاء , تستفيدُ منهم , أو تفيدهم , فمجرّد التواصل نفع بالغ 
*4- شارك , لكن ليسَ في كلّ موضوع , إختر فقط ماأعجبك , ورُد أو اشكر .. 

*5- لبِّ طلبات الإشتراك التي تأتيك , وتعامل بلطف .. , 

*6- لاتكترث , لتصرفات الأخرين , وقل لنفسك : من يردُّ علي .
فحيّ هلا , ومن لا يرد فهو معذور , أو ربما قد كفانيه الله !! 

*7-لاتحمل في نفسكَ الشعور السّالب - غيرة كان أم حسداً , 
فإن حملتَ فقد جنت على نفسها براقش !! 

*8- عليكَ أن تعوّد نفسك على تقبّل مواضيعك البيضاء من الردود , 

*9- تحدّث من قلبك , وتعلّمِ الفصحى .. وتعلّم الإعراب ..
ولاتبتأس بما كانو يفعلون في النقاش الفنّي ^ ^ 







أهلا وسهلا يا أعضائنا الجدد ، وحيّـــــــــــــــاكم الله  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (8):

----------


## تاج النساء

:Bl (3):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> 





> 


 
مروركن أسعدني .. طبتنّ وطاب حضوركن  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

3*-لتكن لكَ حوارات , مع أقدم الأعضاء , تستفيدُ منهم , أو تفيدهم , فمجرّد التواصل نفع بالغ

هذا الاشي أرجو انا يستفيدو منو أصدقائي الجدد لانو في أعضاء قدامى لهم أسلو ب معين فتقرب من الجميع بلا إستثناء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> 3*-لتكن لكَ حوارات , مع أقدم الأعضاء , تستفيدُ منهم , أو تفيدهم , فمجرّد التواصل نفع بالغ
> 
> هذا الاشي أرجو انا يستفيدو منو أصدقائي الجدد لانو في أعضاء قدامى لهم أسلو ب معين فتقرب من الجميع بلا إستثناء


 

أشكر لكَ تواجدكَ عبدالله وحيّــــــــاكَ الله ونفع بك  :Smile:

----------

